# whats the point



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

just my 2 sense.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 21 2010, 01:54 AM~19122792
> *just my 2 sense.
> *


TO CRUISE THERE, AND CRUISE BACK HOME :dunno:


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)

I know what you mean. I miss how it used to be back in the late 80's early 90's when everyone would just roll. From Magnolia in Riverside to Pomona, Crenshaw Blvd, Whittier Blvd, Bristol in Santa Ana and can't forget Hollywood. Everyone was rollin', hittin' a switch no matter if your car hopped or not because it wasn't about that. It was about showing off what you had especially when there was females. I know gas is a bitch right now but it gets boring just going to a parking lot and sitting waiting for hoppers to do something. We need to bring the old days back....................................................................WITHOUT ALL THE SHOOTINGS THOUGH





Remember the caravan. You just picked a spot and rolled.


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

I got something for you !!!!found a place for a cruise night with a track around the whole place for cruising! all on private property! still in the works but coming soon.maybe spring of next year.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yea I use to go out to Crenshaw and cruise i'n my import haha it was fun . Now we just go to a parking lot and sit with other car clubs that we already know and stare at the same cars we've seen 100s of times. I'd rather roll dwn the street with the clubs , let people see our wrk and pick up some bitches


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 21 2010, 12:17 PM~19124664
> *Yea I use to go out to Crenshaw and cruise i'n my import haha it was fun . Now we just go to a parking lot and sit with other car clubs that we already know and stare at the same cars we've seen 100s of times. I'd rather roll dwn the street with the clubs , let people see our wrk and pick up some bitches
> *


*lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat *


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:41 AM~20005098
> *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat
> *


HOOK IT UP FIND THE SPOT EMPIRE FINEST WILL BE THERE BRINGING BACK THE 80"S AGAIN TELL YOUR CHICKS TO BRING OUT THE AQUA NET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BIG JOHN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:41 AM~20005098
> *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat
> *


Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
!/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions. 
:cheesy:
34 mile round trip :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20006641
> *Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up  Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
> !/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
> All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions.
> ...


*lets do this*


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2011, 06:41 AM~20005098
> *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat
> *


I LIKE THE IDEA!


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20006641
> *Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up  Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
> !/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
> All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions.
> ...


HEY U GOT THIS ALL PLANNED OUT ALREADY HUH? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 3 2011, 12:59 PM~20007241
> *HEY U GOT THIS ALL PLANNED OUT ALREADY HUH? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


it's easy for me, I go in circles a lot :biggrin: 
Summers coming, time changing next weekend, weather going to be getting nice soon. How about 3rd Saturday of the month, noon to 5. through the summer


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 3 2011, 07:41 AM~20005098
> *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat
> *


 :biggrin: great idea bro . I dnt know the I.e area well becuz I'm from the 310 but I live n the I.e now . Well near the I.e but we gtta start cruising.. We could cruise for a couple hours and like u said end the cruise night at a restaurant . It would also be good for net wrking.. Were one big lowriding family in my eyes..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20006641
> *Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up  Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
> !/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
> All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions.
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD SIR MIKE


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you seen the GAS prices I'll be parked to :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20006641
> *Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up  Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
> !/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
> All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions.
> ...


LET ME KNOW SHOOT ME A PM WHEN U GET IT STRAIGHT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lil beeker (Mar 29, 2006)

san jactio?hemit area?ill roll!!!!


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 3 2011, 07:47 PM~20010243
> *LET ME KNOW SHOOT ME A PM WHEN U GET  IT STRAIGHT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


This is for everybody, not for me. So everybody needs to pitch in an make it happen  We should just pick a date and roll out, want to roll, roll. Want to park an watch, park an watch.
Go out riding on any nice day and see a few cars here and there. everybody go out at the same time on the same day an see hundreds of cars here and there :wow: 
Even at 4 bucks a gallon, worst case it cost 15 bucks to make a complete loop, where you gonna go and have a better time for 15 bucks? If I spend 2 hours sitting on the porch I drink $15 of beers :biggrin: just sayin, I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

*Hell yea!! Lets make something happen.*


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

I like the idea of going to Hollywood. Get as much as us as we can, meet up somewhere here in the I.E. like 20 or more cars deep then catch the freeway and all cruise to Hollywood taking up the freeway. DEEP! :biggrin:


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 08:38 PM~20010740
> *This is for everybody, not for me. So everybody needs to pitch in an make it happen  We should just pick a date and roll out, want to roll, roll. Want to park an watch, park an watch.
> Go out riding on any nice day and see a few cars here and there. everybody go out at the same time on the same day an see hundreds of cars here and there :wow:
> Even at 4 bucks a gallon, worst case it cost 15 bucks to make a complete loop, where you gonna go and have a better time for 15 bucks? If I spend 2 hours sitting on the porch I drink $15 of beers  :biggrin:  just sayin, I'm in. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## BLACK79REGAL (Dec 17, 2009)

Thats what's up lets start getting all the IE clubs n solos together for this one


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 01:17 PM~20007364
> *it's easy for me, I go in circles a lot  :biggrin:
> Summers coming, time changing next weekend, weather going to be getting nice soon. How about 3rd Saturday of the month, noon to 5. through the summer
> 
> *


*X1000000*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 3 2011, 02:34 PM~20007970
> *:biggrin: great idea bro . I dnt know the I.e area well becuz I'm from the 310 but I live n the I.e now . Well near the I.e but we gtta start cruising.. We could cruise for a couple hours and like u said end the cruise night at a restaurant . It would also be good for net wrking.. Were one big lowriding family in my eyes..
> *


*I think if we all get together out here in the IE , we can all be part of something BIG*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 08:38 PM~20010740
> *This is for everybody, not for me. So everybody needs to pitch in an make it happen  We should just pick a date and roll out, want to roll, roll. Want to park an watch, park an watch.
> Go out riding on any nice day and see a few cars here and there. everybody go out at the same time on the same day an see hundreds of cars here and there :wow:
> Even at 4 bucks a gallon, worst case it cost 15 bucks to make a complete loop, where you gonna go and have a better time for 15 bucks? If I spend 2 hours sitting on the porch I drink $15 of beers  :biggrin:  just sayin, I'm in. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLACK79REGAL_@Mar 4 2011, 12:16 AM~20012308
> *Thats what's up lets start getting all the IE clubs n solos together for this one
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 3 2011, 11:07 PM~20011797
> *I like the idea of going to Hollywood. Get as much as us as we can, meet up somewhere here in the I.E. like 20 or more cars deep then catch the freeway and all cruise to Hollywood taking up the freeway. DEEP!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: *if its starts here in the IE , it stays here FOR the IE*       :h5: :h5:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, OK....... :wow: 


you know the route......... :scrutinize: 




tell your friends.... :rant: :rant: 




the 19th, .......... hno: 



12 to 5 :werd: 



Get cho Keys :h5: 


let's see what happens :drama:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

an if it rains :banghead: 



we just pick another day :x: 


:biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 05:48 AM~20012990
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: if its starts here in the IE , it stays here FOR the IE             :h5:  :h5:
> *


HAY IM DOWN GOING TO TELL THE CLUB TO NIGHT WHEN WERE IN FONTANA THE DATE IS MARCH 19 RITE BUT LIKE HE SAID IF WE START IN THE IE WE FINISH IN THE IE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMES I.E is trying to do our part to keep the I.E going and get all clubs together.that is the reason we had the softball tournament we had the drive in cruise night-we having the cruise night on the 12th and we're having a couple of shows cumming up one in may and one in august 27th all this to help keep the I.E alive.i also talked to some club presidents about starting an I.E alliance to keep everyone informed of up cumming events and support each other on our own events,everyone i Spock to was down for it.like a brothers said if we get everyone together we can do big things here in the I.E and have the L.A AND O.C boys to come here instead of us going there.So i think we should be organize and do this cruise the right way.lets get a clubs meeting to talk about all this in person set a time and place and bring good and bad points before we hit the streets.


----------



## HEAVENBOUND68 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 4 2011, 07:41 AM~20013118
> *Ok, OK.......  :wow:
> you know the route.........  :scrutinize:
> tell your friends.... :rant:  :rant:
> ...


im in brother, i got my keys ready, :thumbsup:


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

I with it if I'm not working :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 3 2011, 07:04 PM~20009413
> *Have you seen the GAS prices I'll be parked to  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


u cant be broke and lowriding dog, u gtta pay to play... throw 20 bucks in yur car and come cruise dog.. were cruising so that shit will last...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TEMPER909IE_@Mar 4 2011, 12:07 AM~20011797
> *I like the idea of going to Hollywood. Get as much as us as we can, meet up somewhere here in the I.E. like 20 or more cars deep then catch the freeway and all cruise to Hollywood taking up the freeway. DEEP!  :biggrin:
> *


hell ya temps i like this idea .. lets make it happen...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

so lets get a roll call of approx 20 riders who are dwn to roll on a sat or sun night. we could meet up somewhere neutral maybe in Ontario or something so its right in the middle for everybdy. so people from the sgv and from the i.e wnt have far to drive to meet up. then we can hit the 10 freeway to the 101 and crusie dwn hollywood blvd. post up holler at the hoodrats and come back up the 10.. we could meet up around 4 so we can cruise into the sunset..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 06:48 AM~20012990
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: if its starts here in the IE , it stays here FOR the IE             :h5:  :h5:
> *


true, we start in I.E cruise to la, show these la fools what the i.e is about and end back in the i.e .. lets do it BIG :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SO ARE WE gnna PLAN IT FOR SAT MARCH 19th ???

WE NEED MEETING LOCATION ? im thinking somewhere in the middle like ontario, rialto, fontana

TIME ? im thinking meet up at 4pm , ROLL out time 430 if your not there you get left

END LOCATION ?? throw some ideas out there. i like the crusie to la idea and return in the i,e.. or we can keep it in the i.e for the first time and once a month pic a different spot to cruise..


please pass this on to all i.e riders club and solo .. sat march 19th lets do it big


----------



## REGAL 4 I.E (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@Nov 21 2010, 12:08 PM~19124252
> *I know what you mean. I miss how it used to be back in the late 80's early 90's when everyone would just roll. From Magnolia in Riverside to Pomona, Crenshaw Blvd, Whittier Blvd, Bristol in Santa Ana and can't forget Hollywood. Everyone was rollin', hittin' a switch no matter if your car hopped or not because it wasn't about that. It was about showing off what you had especially when there was females. I know gas is a bitch right now but it gets boring just going to a parking lot and sitting waiting for hoppers to do something. We need to bring the old days back....................................................................WITHOUT ALL THE SHOOTINGS THOUGH
> Remember the caravan. You just picked a spot and rolled.
> *


alright fellow lowriding brothers my homie louie from HAPPYTIMES events called me and said him and other riders were going to meet up sat 3-5-11 12noon at burgermania on Est in san bernardino to discuss bringin back Est cruzin on a regular baises so theres always something to do in the I.E :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGAL 4 I.E_@Mar 4 2011, 03:03 PM~20015514
> *alright fellow lowriding brothers my homie louie from HAPPYTIMES events called me and said him and other riders were going to meet up sat 3-5-11 12noon at burgermania on Est in san bernardino to discuss bringin back Est cruzin on a regular baises so theres always something to do in the I.E :biggrin:
> *


srry bro no disrespect but we are trying to get a good number of people to roll out on 19th if you are in please pass the word ...


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 02:04 PM~20015528
> *srry bro no disrespect but we are trying to get a good number of people to roll out on 19th if you are in please pass the word ...
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO MEETING IN CORONA AND MAKEING THAT 34 MILE LOOP REMEMBER LOT OF CLUBS COMMING FROM HEMET PERRIS MOVAL RIVA AND CORONA LOOKED LIKE SOMEONE HAD A MAP PLANED ALREADY FROM CORONA PARK LET ME KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 4 2011, 03:26 PM~20015651
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO MEETING IN CORONA AND MAKEING THAT 34 MILE LOOP REMEMBER LOT OF CLUBS IN HEMET PERRIS MOVAL RIVA AND CORONA LOOK LIKE SOMEONE HAD A MAP PLANED :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WE COULD DO THAT TOO... JUST LOOKING FOR IDEAS.. WHERE WOULD THE MEETING LOCATION BE. IM MAKING A LITTLE FLYER


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 02:27 PM~20015658
> *:biggrin: WE COULD DO THAT TOO... JUST LOOKING FOR IDEAS.. WHERE WOULD THE MEETING LOCATION BE. IM MAKING A LITTLE FLYER
> *


MAN U ON THIS SHIT LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN :buttkick:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 02:27 PM~20015658
> *:biggrin: WE COULD DO THAT TOO... JUST LOOKING FOR IDEAS.. WHERE WOULD THE MEETING LOCATION BE. IM MAKING A LITTLE FLYER
> *


HIT UP LOCOSOCAL IN PM HE THE ONE WHO MADE THE MAP BUT THAT MAP WOULD HIT 4 DIFFERANT CITIES


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 4 2011, 03:32 PM~20015689
> *HIT UP LOCOSOCAL IN PM HE THE ONE WHO MADE THE MAP BUT THAT MAP WOULD HIT 4 DIFFERANT CITIES
> *


coo ill coordinate with him


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

rise


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

flyer coming soon


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

EVENT: CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET

WHEN: SAT MARCH 19TH

WHERE: CORONA PARK, CORONA,CA ( E 6TH ST BETWEEN GRAND AND RIMPAU)

TIME: 4PM (ROLLOUT 4:30 PM)

ALL SOLO AND CLUBS ARE INVITED. LOOKING FOR AT LEAST 10 RIDERS 
FLYER COMING SOON


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 4 2011, 05:48 AM~20012990
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: if its starts here in the IE , it stays here FOR the IE             :h5:  :h5:
> *


Right right gotta put it down for where were from :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

This better crack. Can't put I.e on the map if it ain't no participants ..


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 01:42 PM~20015373
> *true, we start in I.E cruise to la, show these la fools what the i.e is about and end back in the i.e .. lets do it BIG :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea yea, invasion on these foo's :biggrin:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 08:19 PM~20017869
> *This better crack.  Can't put I.e on the map if it ain't no participants ..
> *


Im ridin', like I do everyday. Purple rain gonna be causing thunder in these streets or what?


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

shit i tought time was gonna be @ 12noon to 5pm???


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

SHIT IM DOWN BUT I GOT SHIT PLANED FOR D 19TH IN D NIGHT!!! :happysad:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 11:29 PM~20019023
> *shit i tought time was gonna be @ 12noon to 5pm???
> *


5 hrs of driving is alot. Rathr have a set time and meeting place big dog ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

430 to 630. That will still gve people time to go out at night ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

430 to 630. That will still gve people time to go out at night ..


----------



## 13OZKAR (May 31, 2008)

:biggrin: ORALE PUES IM DOWN!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 11:38 PM~20019103
> *:biggrin: ORALE PUES IM DOWN!!!!
> *


Thanks for the support see you there.. It's also in the shows and events topic . Try to keep it up top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's the LINK TO THE topic guys try to keep it on top if possible.. LETS DO IT BIG !!! 
I.E ON TOP 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=584436&hl=


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

we should meet up at corona park and cruise through the ie for a couplr hours but we should have a meeting to explain everything before we hit the streets


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 5 2011, 12:20 AM~20019517
> *we should meet up at corona park and cruise through the ie for a couplr hours but we should have a meeting to explain everything before we hit the streets
> *


Meeting w/ who?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 01:46 PM~20015403
> *SO ARE WE gnna PLAN IT FOR SAT MARCH 19th ???
> 
> WE NEED MEETING LOCATION ? im thinking somewhere in the middle like ontario, rialto, fontana
> ...


*I think 4pm is too late , by the time we pick up more riders it would get very late ,what about 2pm ?*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 4 2011, 02:26 PM~20015651
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO MEETING IN CORONA AND MAKEING THAT 34 MILE LOOP REMEMBER LOT OF CLUBS COMMING FROM HEMET PERRIS MOVAL RIVA AND CORONA LOOKED LIKE SOMEONE HAD A MAP PLANED ALREADY FROM CORONA PARK LET ME KNOW :biggrin:
> *


*I LIKE that map* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 13OZKAR_@Mar 4 2011, 10:29 PM~20019023
> *shit i tought time was gonna be @ 12noon to 5pm???
> *


*I like that time , by the time we get the last spot , we can pick a spot to end at , fast food place so we can all eat and kick back ,maybe some cold drinks*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RareClass_@Mar 4 2011, 11:20 PM~20019517
> *we should meet up at corona park and cruise through the ie for a couplr hours but we should have a meeting to explain everything before we hit the streets
> *


*lets meet at Corona Park next sunday , and we can set it straight *


----------



## EL VAGO 84 (Jun 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 5 2011, 09:12 AM~20020881
> *I think 4pm is too late , by the time we pick up more riders it would get very late ,what about 2pm ?
> *


Really some-1 else said four was too late. Only problem
Is me and temps have been posting the flier in different club pages and it says 4 .. So we dnt wanna confuse everyone. So let's just try four pm this time and then the nxt roll out we can do 2pm


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's the route starting at corona park ...
6th street in Corona turns into Magnolia, Magnolia to Mission turn left, Mission to Riverwalk and then Left again, Riverwalk turns into Limonite, Limonite to Hamner turn left again, Hamner turns into main, Main to 6th street turn left to complete the round trip 4pm meet up 430 rollout... March 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 4 2011, 02:31 PM~20015296
> *u cant be broke and lowriding dog, u gtta pay to play... throw 20 bucks in yur car and come cruise dog.. were cruising so that shit will last...
> *


   True True :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> Top
> [/quotSOUNDS GOOD PUT ME ON THE PAGE :guns: :fool2:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> > Top
> > [/quotSOUNDS GOOD PUT ME ON THE PAGE :guns: :fool2:
> 
> 
> Wassup big dog . If u and a couple of yur club members can come dwn nxt sun around one were gnna coordinate the cruise at corona park.. if not we will keep u posted online


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> > Top
> > [/quotSOUNDS GOOD PUT ME ON THE PAGE :guns: :fool2:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> > Top
> > [/quotSOUNDS GOOD PUT ME ON THE PAGE :guns: :fool2:
> 
> 
> Cool next sun around 1Pm were gnna have a little meeting at corona park to coordinate the cruise if u n yur club wanna stop by. If not we will update u on the forumn


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looking good so far in the I.E . clubs and riders coming together as one.. 
We got RARECLASS, GOODTIMES, ROLLERZ ONLY,EMPIRES FINEST, CLASSIC STYLE AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS SAYING THEY WILL BE PARTICIPATING IN THE CRUISING INTO THE SUNSET EVENT .. SRRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB NO DISRESPECT.. 
TTT FOR AN ACTUAL CRUISE NIGHT THAT INVOLVES CRUISING.. let's do this I.E


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 3 2011, 11:19 AM~20006641
> *Pick a Saturday, and a route like from Corona park down 6th to Magnolia to Mission, Up Mission to Riverwalk, up  Riverwalk / Limonite to Hamner, Hamner to 6th, back to the park.
> !/2 the clubs go one way, 1/2 go the other or join up from any point along the way. ride an stop where ever along the route if you want.
> All day riden just to see if we can get two full circles going in opposite directions.
> ...


 this homie is a savage :biggrin:


----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Mar 5 2011, 07:04 PM~20024004
> *this homie is a savage  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:

Choctaw


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 5 2011, 05:10 PM~20023393
> *Cool next sun around 1Pm were gnna have a little meeting at corona park to coordinate the cruise if u n yur club wanna stop by. If not we will update u on the forumn
> *


I' LL TRY GO TO CHURCH BUT WILL BE AT THE CRUISE :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 6 2011, 02:10 AM~20026040
> *I' LL TRY GO TO CHURCH BUT WILL BE AT THE CRUISE :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for yur support :biggrin:


----------



## lilzuess (Dec 24, 2008)

The reason why people just go sit in a park because it anit like it was bacc in the day nomore..remember when you can go from one spot to anotha now it may just be one spot to go to now..


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Answer: Cops.

I like me the good ole days when you would actually cruise and hit some switches.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 6 2011, 11:06 AM~20027117
> *Answer: Cops.
> 
> I like me the good ole days when you would actually cruise and hit some switches.
> *


FUC the police. They dnt FUC wit people cuz they cruise. They fucc with people who act stoopid while they're cruising. Example- people doing doughnuts n middle of traffic, or who block off a street to hop, people hanging out the window.. So dnt blame cops. If people would do shit right when they cruise them the police can't fucc with u ... 
Me n a few other riders r organizing a cruise around the I.e not just cruising on a certain street or 1 area. But around a 34 mile radius . So grab yo keys and roll out for a peaceful , no drama filled cruise I bet it will go well...


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC will try to make it. looks like the lolos are gonna take over the calles of the I.E.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Mar 6 2011, 11:45 AM~20027302
> *CONTAGIOUS CC will try to make it. looks like the lolos are gonna take over the calles of the I.E.
> *


ya come on out dog .. check this thread for updates .. the more the merrier :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

Here's the route starting at corona park ...
6th street in Corona turns into Magnolia, Magnolia to Mission turn left, Mission to Riverwalk and then Left again, Riverwalk turns into Limonite, Limonite to Hamner turn left again, Hamner turns into main, Main to 6th street turn left to complete the round trip... 4pm meet up 430 rollout... March 19th


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SO far we have RARECLASS, GOODTIMES,ROLLERZ ONLY, EMPIRES FINEST,CLASSIC STYLE ,CHALE CC, CONTAGIOUS (WILL TRY) KINFOKE(WILL TRY) 
AND A FEW SOLO RIDERS.. ITS LOOKING GOOD.. MAIN GOAL IS AS LEAST 10 RIDERS.. LETS TRY TO DO IT BIG .. IF EACH CLUB BRINGS OUT AT LEAST 3 RIDERS WE WILL HAVE ABOUT 20 CARS.. :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 11:09 AM~20027426
> *ya come on out dog .. check this thread for updates .. the more the merrier  :biggrin:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 10:38 AM~20027286
> *FUC the police. They dnt FUC wit people cuz they cruise. They fucc with people who act stoopid while they're cruising. Example- people doing doughnuts n middle of traffic, or who block off a street to hop, people hanging out the window.. So dnt blame cops. If people would do shit right when they cruise them the police can't fucc with u ...
> Me n a few other riders r organizing a cruise around the I.e not just cruising on a certain street or 1 area. But around a 34 mile radius . So grab yo keys and roll out for a peaceful , no drama filled cruise I bet it will go well...
> *


Really, ask the Santana Ana guys about that. They can't even meet in privately owned parking lots without getting ticketed now. True story.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

This ain't Santa Ana THIS THA I.E .. If u dnt like the idea big homie move on.. No need for all that. I ride my car thru the city streets with no problem. Like I said the people fucc it up for themselves and other people.


----------



## JINXED32 (Nov 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 12:14 PM~20027452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM GAME :thumbsup: I WILL BE THERE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JINXED32_@Mar 7 2011, 02:23 AM~20033036
> *IM GAME  :thumbsup: I WILL BE THERE
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks for the support ... Seeing the I.e come together. 4pm meetup 430 rollout


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

It's looking good folks. REMEMBER MEETING FOR ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT 1pm at corona park.. Just for coordination purposes. If u can't make it , it's all good . THA thread is updated daily..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 7 2011, 01:37 AM~20033065
> *:biggrin: Thanks for the support ... Seeing the I.e come together. 4pm meetup 430 rollout
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 7 2011, 01:40 AM~20033068
> *It's looking good folks. REMEMBER MEETING FOR ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS AT 1pm at corona park.. Just for coordination purposes. If u can't make it , it's all good . THA thread is updated daily..
> *


*I will be there this sunday at Corona Park at 1pm , to go over all the details with all others*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249










Here's the route starting at corona park ...
6th street in Corona turns into Magnolia, Magnolia to Mission turn left, Mission to Riverwalk and then Left again, Riverwalk turns into Limonite, Limonite to Hamner turn left again, Hamner turns into main, Main to 6th street turn left to complete the round trip... 4pm meet up 430 rollout... March 19th


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 02:10 AM~20040314
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROUTE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 8 2011, 01:08 PM~20042770
> *ROUTE LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:
> *


ROUTE IS GNNA BE CUT N 1/2 . people r saying it's too long for our first ride out..  
So I'm going to listen to wat my fellow riders r saying and cut it n 1/2


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

New map coming soon


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 01:22 PM~20043240
> *ROUTE IS GNNA BE CUT N 1/2 . people r saying it's too long for our first ride out..
> So I'm going to listen to wat my fellow riders r saying and cut it n 1/2
> *


HAY DONT CUT IT UNTIL YOU HAVE THE MEETING ,HERE WHAT THE GUYS FEEL ABOUT IT THEN MAKE CHANGES JUST MY THOUGHT BUT HAY IM JUST ONE GUY, KIND OF A WAST OF TIME DRIVING 30 MILES TO GET TO CORONA TO CRUISE 15 MILES THEN GO HOME. UNLESS WE FIND A SPOT TO KICK AND HAVE SOME COLD BEERS AND FOOD IT IS GOING TO BE A SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! :dunno: :guns: :fool2:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 8 2011, 02:52 PM~20043379
> *HAY DONT CUT IT UNTIL YOU HAVE THE MEETING ,HERE WHAT THE GUYS FEEL ABOUT IT THEN MAKE CHANGES JUST MY THOUGHT BUT HAY IM JUST ONE GUY, KIND OF A WAST OF TIME DRIVING 30 MILES TO GET TO CORONA TO CRUISE 15 MILES THEN GO HOME. UNLESS WE FIND A SPOT TO KICK AND HAVE SOME COLD BEERS AND FOOD IT IS GOING TO BE A SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! :dunno:  :guns:  :fool2:
> *


true, true.. ill wait till sun and get input.. we are ending it at a restaurant forsure ..but i feel u on the 15 miles only, that is wacc but supposedly people are saying 34 miles is too long..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

SORRY EVERYONE .. I WILL HAVE A DEFINITE ROUTE ON SUNDAY ONCE A FEW OF US MEET UP THIS SUNDAY.. :biggrin: THAT WILL BE THE EXACT ROUTE WITH NO MORE CHANGES TO IT


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 02:09 PM~20043514
> *SORRY EVERYONE .. I WILL HAVE A DEFINITE ROUTE ON SUNDAY ONCE A FEW OF US MEET UP THIS SUNDAY..  :biggrin: THAT WILL BE THE EXACT ROUTE WITH NO MORE CHANGES TO IT
> *



COOOOOL LET ME KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigLos (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 6 2011, 09:38 AM~20027286
> *FUC the police. They dnt FUC wit people cuz they cruise. They fucc with people who act stoopid while they're cruising. Example- people doing doughnuts n middle of traffic, or who block off a street to hop, people hanging out the window.. So dnt blame cops. If people would do shit right when they cruise them the police can't fucc with u ...
> Me n a few other riders r organizing a cruise around the I.e not just cruising on a certain street or 1 area. But around a 34 mile radius . So grab yo keys and roll out for a peaceful , no drama filled cruise I bet it will go well...
> *


True...I hear and agree with what you're saying that stupid people fuck it up for everyone when they do stupid ass shit like the examples that you said but every city and every cop in "that certain" city is diferrent. For example...Every city I know has some signs on certain streets or boulevards that clearly say "No Cruising Allowed". Now I know that in the city of Ontario there is a sign that says no crusing allowed on "HOLT BLVD" but my club brothers and I would still cruise up and down that street any day of the week or we would cruise up and down "EUCLID AVENUE". Shit...I would hit up every main street in the big "O" even if it was just me.  But back to what I was saying, I've been pulled over for just having 13s on my car, my car being too bouncy, or sometimes they would just stop me to tell me that my car is clean. Now I have also been pulled over for doing some crazy shit like 3-wheelin at a busy intersection, hopping on another fool with a low-low, or hittin switches for some kids or trying to get some hoodrats attention, or maybe I was just bored and wanted to have fun with my car. Now I know everyone has done atleast one of those once or twice. :biggrin: I think this event should be good as long as everyone doesnt get switchhappy or if they do keep an eye out for the cops before reaching for that switch.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Mar 8 2011, 04:13 PM~20043941
> *True...I hear and agree with what you're saying that stupid people fuck it up for everyone when they do stupid ass shit like the examples that you said but every city and every cop in "that certain" city is diferrent. For example...Every city I know has some signs on certain streets or boulevards that clearly say "No Cruising Allowed". Now I know that in the city of Ontario there is a sign that says no crusing allowed on "HOLT BLVD" but my club brothers and I would still cruise up and down that street any day of the week or we would cruise up and down "EUCLID AVENUE". Shit...I would hit up every main street in the big "O" even if it was just me.    But back to what I was saying, I've been pulled over for just having 13s on my car, my car being too bouncy, or sometimes they would just stop me to tell me that my car is clean. Now I have also been pulled over for doing some crazy shit like 3-wheelin at a busy intersection, hopping on another fool with a low-low, or hittin switches for some kids or trying to get some hoodrats attention, or maybe I was just bored and wanted to have fun with my car. Now I know everyone has done atleast one of those once or twice.  :biggrin:  I think this event should be good as long as everyone doesnt get switchhappy or if they do keep an eye out for the cops before reaching for that switch.
> *


agreed


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 8 2011, 06:31 PM~20045482
> *agreed
> *


 :biggrin: yep


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 21 2010, 01:54 AM~19122792
> *just my 2 sense.
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

early morning rise


----------



## RareClass (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 9 2011, 11:05 AM~20050718
> *early morning rise
> *


TTT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)




----------



## rlowrod (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Mar 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20043941
> *True...I hear and agree with what you're saying that stupid people fuck it up for everyone when they do stupid ass shit like the examples that you said but every city and every cop in "that certain" city is diferrent. For example...Every city I know has some signs on certain streets or boulevards that clearly say "No Cruising Allowed". Now I know that in the city of Ontario there is a sign that says no crusing allowed on "HOLT BLVD" but my club brothers and I would still cruise up and down that street any day of the week or we would cruise up and down "EUCLID AVENUE". Shit...I would hit up every main street in the big "O" even if it was just me.    But back to what I was saying, I've been pulled over for just having 13s on my car, my car being too bouncy, or sometimes they would just stop me to tell me that my car is clean. Now I have also been pulled over for doing some crazy shit like 3-wheelin at a busy intersection, hopping on another fool with a low-low, or hittin switches for some kids or trying to get some hoodrats attention, or maybe I was just bored and wanted to have fun with my car. Now I know everyone has done atleast one of those once or twice.  :biggrin:  I think this event should be good as long as everyone doesnt get switchhappy or if they do keep an eye out for the cops before reaching for that switch.
> *


Cruising back and forth gets more attention than going thru or in from one end of the city and going out from another. Everybody with a nice car goes out riding on a Saturday afternoon or Sunday, just happens this time there's a lot of people out. less trouble if your not just going back and forth in the same area.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rlowrod_@Mar 9 2011, 07:10 PM~20053553
> *Cruising back and forth gets more attention than going thru or in from one end of the city and going out from another. Everybody with a nice car goes out riding on a Saturday afternoon or Sunday, just happens this time there's a lot of people out. less trouble if your not just going back and forth in the same area.
> *


And that's our plan have u seen the map  :biggrin:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 9 2011, 06:22 PM~20053641
> *And that's our plan have u seen the map  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IE


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

TTT
im down, all tha way frum tha AV 2tha IE :around:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*been working LOTS of hrs at work this week :angry: :angry: :angry: , have not read to see whats all been happening , meeting steal on sunday 1pm at Corona Park ? *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 8 2011, 01:52 PM~20043379
> *HAY DONT CUT IT UNTIL YOU HAVE THE MEETING ,HERE WHAT THE GUYS FEEL ABOUT IT THEN MAKE CHANGES JUST MY THOUGHT BUT HAY IM JUST ONE GUY, KIND OF A WAST OF TIME DRIVING 30 MILES TO GET TO CORONA TO CRUISE 15 MILES THEN GO HOME. UNLESS WE FIND A SPOT TO KICK AND HAVE SOME COLD BEERS AND FOOD IT IS GOING TO BE A SATURDAY NIGHT!!!! :dunno:  :guns:  :fool2:
> *


*Im talking to a restaurant here in Riverside , about letting us kick it there after the cruise , its on a busy street here in Riverside , I think it would be cool kicking it where there is a lot of traffic , that way the public can check us out *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLos_@Mar 8 2011, 03:13 PM~20043941
> *True...I hear and agree with what you're saying that stupid people fuck it up for everyone when they do stupid ass shit like the examples that you said but every city and every cop in "that certain" city is diferrent. For example...Every city I know has some signs on certain streets or boulevards that clearly say "No Cruising Allowed". Now I know that in the city of Ontario there is a sign that says no crusing allowed on "HOLT BLVD" but my club brothers and I would still cruise up and down that street any day of the week or we would cruise up and down "EUCLID AVENUE". Shit...I would hit up every main street in the big "O" even if it was just me.    But back to what I was saying, I've been pulled over for just having 13s on my car, my car being too bouncy, or sometimes they would just stop me to tell me that my car is clean. Now I have also been pulled over for doing some crazy shit like 3-wheelin at a busy intersection, hopping on another fool with a low-low, or hittin switches for some kids or trying to get some hoodrats attention, or maybe I was just bored and wanted to have fun with my car. Now I know everyone has done atleast one of those once or twice.  :biggrin:  I think this event should be good as long as everyone doesnt get switchhappy or if they do keep an eye out for the cops before reaching for that switch.
> *


*very GOOD advice to EVERYBODY !!! when i cruise by myself here in town , i do look out for cops , i dont show off in front of them , they dont like it , if i act and drive right on the streets they dont even look my way *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 10 2011, 09:04 PM~20063675
> *IE
> *


*I still think we cruise from Corona Park all the way down to Fairmount Park , its about 15 miles ,and its all one long street , then we come back about half ways and end at a restaurant , we kick it at a busy street , and we drink some colds ones and eat some good food * :h5:


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 11 2011, 07:11 AM~20066267
> *I still think we cruise from Corona Park all the way down to Fairmount Park , its about 15 miles ,and its all one long street , then we come back about half ways and end at a restaurant , we kick it at a busy street , and we drink  some colds ones and eat some good food   :h5:
> *


YEP SOME COLD ONE'S THATS JUST UP MY ALLEY LETS DOOOOOOO THIS SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Mar 11 2011, 12:49 AM~20065067
> *TTT
> im down, all tha way frum tha AV 2tha IE  :around:
> *


Forsure come on out . It seems like it's gnna be a good turnout...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 11 2011, 02:51 PM~20068924
> *YEP SOME COLD ONE'S THATS JUST UP MY ALLEY LETS DOOOOOOO THIS SHIT :biggrin:
> *


X97


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 11 2011, 01:51 PM~20068924
> *YEP SOME COLD ONE'S THATS JUST UP MY ALLEY LETS DOOOOOOO THIS SHIT :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TOMORROW AT 1pm corona park .. Meeting to discuss cruise.. All clubs and solo welcome to come.. Updates regarding cruise tomorrow


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Yawn


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*see everybody today *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Mar 13 2011, 10:26 AM~20080326
> *see everybody today
> *


FOR THA MEETING AT 1pm ONLY GUYS IF U CAN MAKE IT. at corona park ... 
We will have final map and cruise info by end of today ..


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

For all those who can make it out today we will be having a meeting to discuss the cruise event .. THA MEETING WILL BE HELD TODAY AT 1 pm , AT CORONA PARK
Please come out if u can ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

For all those who can make it out today we will be having a meeting to discuss the cruise event (cruise into sunset event that is happening next sat) THA MEETING WILL BE HELD TODAY AT 1 pm , AT CORONA PARK
Please come out if u can ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

New map and topic coming out today


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Mar 13 2011, 08:09 PM~20084040
> *HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .
> 
> ...


YEP SHITS GOING TO JUMP OFF :biggrin:


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

WHAT IF IT'S RAINING???


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Mar 13 2011, 08:45 PM~20084445
> *WHAT IF IT'S RAINING???
> *


HERES THE WRENCH IN THE WHEEL


----------



## ROLLER13 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 buick_@Mar 13 2011, 08:49 PM~20084493
> *HERES THE WRENCH IN THE WHEEL
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: LMFAO............


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER13_@Mar 13 2011, 09:45 PM~20084445
> *WHAT IF IT'S RAINING???
> *


THAT WOULD SUCK :angry:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

If it's not raining at 4 come out. I think it's raining sat morning but not sat afternoon


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

ITS JUST WATER :uh:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Keep it on top IE


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> *March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

> *March 19TH MARCH 19TH MARCH 19TH SATURDAY MARCH 19TH 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
> 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*
> 
> WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Top


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

its going dwn saturday


----------



## 66 buick (Sep 20, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigtroubles1_@Nov 21 2010, 02:37 PM~19125489
> *Top
> *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks like a GREAT chance of rain


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rise


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

********NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT*******


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

TODAY TODAY TODAY TODAY (Saturday) 4PM 4PM 4PM HERES THE NEW MAP. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU
IF ITS NOT RAINING AROUND 3-4PM PLEASE COME ON OUT. IT MA RAIN IN THE MORNING BUT IT LOOKS CLEAR FOR THE AFTERNOON. IF ITS CLOUDY PLEASE COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG LIKE THEY DO ON CRENSHAW IN LA.. BRING BK CRUISING TO THE I.E . THANK U FOR YUR SUPPORT. THIS EVENT IS SAT MARCH 19TH .4PM MEET UP 430 ROLLOUT


















see link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=570249

NO RAIN FORCASTED DURING TIME OF CRUISE.. SO COME ON OUT . LETS DO IT BIG AT LEAST 50 CARS . SHOW LA N OC WHAT THE I.E IS ABOUT


----------



## TEMPER909IE (Jun 5, 2009)

WE HAD ABOUT 30 CARS LETS MAKE IT FOURTY :biggrin: SO SPREAD THE WRD AND COME SHOW SUPPORT THANKS .HERES THE NEW FLIER ..CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET EVENT.









*SATURDAY APRIL 2ND 4PM .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
630 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 4PM MEET UP . 430 ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES . WE ARE THEN GOING TO CRUISE AROUND FAIRMOUNT PARK AND CONTINUE BACK TO MAGNOLIA AND END IT AT THE MEXICAN RESTAURANT AT 4920 VAN BUREN . TOTAL CRUISE IS 22 MILES TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*

WE ARE TRYING TO MAKE THIS A MONTHLY EVENT AND GET IT TO GROW. THIS IS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE SO WE WILL BE ADJUSTING THINGS AS THE EVENT GROWS. SO PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT CRUISING IN THE I.E. PLEASE PASS THE WRD AND KEEP THE TOPIC ON TOP AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. PLEASE KEEP 3 WHEELING, SWITCH HITTING TO A MINIMUM . HOPE TO SEE U OUT THERE . THNK YOU












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LocoSoCal said:


> *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat *   [/QUOTEi. I remember cruzing the metro in rubiox and the indian hill in p town we do gota bring those days back times are different now its a good time hente aren't gang banging like before hudas don't trip on low lows so much anymore as long as we keep it positive we can do it im in


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:werd: ITS TRUE BOUT DA CRUISE NITES, BUT ALL U COMPLAINT BUT STILL GOING 2 THEM! LOL. IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT, STAY HOME!! CANT COMPARE LOWRIDING 20 0R 30 YRS. AGO 2 NOW!! U GET FUCKED WITH BY DA COPS, & U KNOW DAAM WELL THUR GONNA FIND A WAY 2 GIVE U TICKET FOR SUM REASON! I MEMBER WHEN MY DAD HAD HIS LOWRIDER LIFTED, BOUNCING ALL OVER DA PLACE & DRINKIN, GETTIN PULLED OVER & ALL DA COPS DID WAS 4 HIM 2 DUMP DA BEER & DAT WAS IT!! SHIT TRY IT NOW SEE WHAT HAPPENS! DATS Y ITS KINDA GOOD 2 HAVE CRUISE NITES INSTEAD OF ACTING LIKE A FOOL ON DA STREETS! MY TOO CENTS!! ITS ALL GOOD THOUGH!! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I REMEMBER CRUISING WHITTIER BACK IT TNE DAYS MAGNOLIA IN RIVAS, EVEN UNIVERSITY TOO, HELL EVEN FLORIDA AVE IN HEMET AND PICKED UP ON HYNAS THERE ITS EVERYWHERE THE POINT OF CRUISING IS EVERY ONES OUT THERE AND PEOPLE HYNAS ARE WALKING DA CALLES, ITEVERYWHERE WE NEED TO" BRING BACK THE BLVD" I LIVE IN UP NORTH AND ITS THE SAME THING HERE STORY AND KING, SANTA CLARA IN SAN JOSE, CHARTER WAY IN STOCKTON, MCHENRY IN MODESTO. I THING EVERYONE JUST GOTS TO GET TOGETHER CAR CLUB WISE AND JUST PUT THE WORD IN THE CALLES


----------



## Mario_J (Aug 8, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> just my 2 sense.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anybody need a dj???


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

I GUESS THE POINT NOW IN DAYS IS CRUISING OUT TO THE CRUISE NIGHT AND THEN CRUISING BACK HOME??? THATS THE PART I ENJOY THE MOST JUST PERSONALLY


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*LATIN LUXURY BC*​*IS HAVING THEIR 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANUALBIKE AND PEDDLE CAR SHOW ON*​*SEPTEMBER 17[SUP]TH[/SUP] 2011 THATS THIS COMING SATURDAY*​*IT WILL BE AT SUNNYMEAD BURGERS IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY, CA.*​*3670 SUNYYMEAD BLVD MORENO VALLEY CA. 92553*​​​*UPDATE 9/16/11

Roll Call:

FAMILY AFFAIR BC 
DUKES IE 
UNIQUES SANTA ANA UNIQUES CORONA
VIEJITOS IE 
ONTARIO CLASSICS 
OLD MEMORIES SOUTH LA PEDAL CC 
BEST OF FRIENDS 
SICK SIDE HIGH DESERT BIKE CLUB
OL SKOOL WAYZ
MAJESTICS SFV
UNITED STYLES
ROLLERZ ONLY
GOOD TIMES IE
LO NUESTRO 
LIFES SO BEAUTIFUL BLYTH*​*

AND LAST BUT DEFF NOT LEAST ALL THE SOLO RIDERS COMING OUT TO THIS GREAT EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

IF WE LEFT ANYONE OUT SORRY PLEASE LET US KNOW SO WE CAN UPDATE THE ROLL CALL TILL SHOW DAY..........

WE HAVE 77 TROPIES BOYS AND GIRLS NICE ONES TOO. *​​*







*


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

cruizing bk. in the days on whittier & hollywood was a good thing!!! 4 life


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Im sure it was the bomb now its only cool when wecruise together


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

This will be bk after the Vegas super show under a new name and club..GOOD TIMES CC PRESENTS CRUISING THE I.E CRUISE AND CRUISE NIGHT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> This will be bk after the Vegas super show under a new name and club..GOOD TIMES CC PRESENTS CRUISING THE I.E CRUISE AND CRUISE NIGHT


right on


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*I SAY...WUTZ THE POINT OF OWNING A LOWRIDER...IF U AINT RIDING......COME ON JENTE...GET THOSE RANFLAZ OUT OF THE GARAGEZ..AND CRUIZ....OR JUST RIDE....ESPECIALLY CARCLUBZ...WHY BE IN A CLUB...WHEN U AINT GONNA ENJOY THE LOWRIDER CRUIZ......FORGET THE SPECIAL OCCASIONZ...U ONLY LIVE ONCE...GET THAT LOWRIDER OUT THE GARAGE..AND CRUIZ ALL WEEK....FUCK IT....YUP...KEEPING IT LOW..N SLOW.....*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> LocoSoCal said:
> 
> 
> > *lets ALL put something together to do that , in the IE area ? we can pick a spot , date , time to all meet at , and a location to cruise to , maybe end at fast food/restaurant so when we all get there we can all eat *  [/QUOTEi. I remember cruzing the metro in rubiox and the indian hill in p town we do gota bring those days back times are different now its a good time hente aren't gang banging like before hudas don't trip on low lows so much anymore as long as we keep it positive we can do it im in
> ...


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *I SAY...WUTZ THE POINT OF OWNING A LOWRIDER...IF U AINT RIDING......COME ON JENTE...GET THOSE RANFLAZ OUT OF THE GARAGEZ..AND CRUIZ....OR JUST RIDE....ESPECIALLY CARCLUBZ...WHY BE IN A CLUB...WHEN U AINT GONNA ENJOY THE LOWRIDER CRUIZ......FORGET THE SPECIAL OCCASIONZ...U ONLY LIVE ONCE...GET THAT LOWRIDER OUT THE GARAGE..AND CRUIZ ALL WEEK....FUCK IT....YUP...KEEPING IT LOW..N SLOW.....*






simon thats right. just a cruise no entry fee no trophys no awards just drive your car and lowride


----------



## 72189 (May 24, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

IT WILL BE BAC SOON HOMIES, EVERYONE IS GETTING READY FOR VEGAS AND A FEW MAJOR SHOWS ARE HAPPENING, BUT IT WILL BE BK, WE GTTA GET OUT THERE BEFORE IT STARTS RAINING AGAIN ....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ElProfeJose said:


> simon thats right. just a cruise no entry fee no trophys no awards just drive your car and lowride


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

so let em openly ask a question..............is someone going to do something about this topic???? And if someone is. Who will support and make it a good event?


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

GOOD TIMERS AND SUPPORTERS GOT THIS ON LOCK DWN G, ALL OF THE I.E WILL SUPPORT THIS, ITS A MATTER OF SPREADING THE WRD AND ACTUALLY HAVING PEOPLE COME OUT, LIKE THE SAYING GOES , DNT SPEAK ABOUT IT , BE ABOUT IT. SO ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY OH YA ILL BE THERE BUT WHEN IT COMES DWN TO IT , THEY DNT SHOW UP.. SO IT HAS TO BE SUPPORT FROM EVERY BDY.. I NOTICED ALSO PEOPLE LIKE TO ASK WELL WHOS , GOING , HOW MANY PEOPLE , BLAH BLAH BLAH , AND IF THEY FEEL ITS NOT GONNA BE BIG THEY WONT GO.THAT IS THE WRONG WAY OF THINKING , IF THEIRS ONLY 5 CARS THAT SHOW UP , FUC IT THOSE 5 CARS SHOULD ROLL OUT, IT DNT MATTER WHOS THERE, HOW MANY PEOPLE , LETS MAKE THIS HAPPEN.. ITS COMING SOON


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ElProfeJose said:


> so let em openly ask a question..............is someone going to do something about this topic???? And if someone is. Who will support and make it a good event?


*CRUIZIN AND LOWRIDING ISNT AN EVENT...IT SHOULD BE YUR LIFESTYLE....TAKE YUR RIDEZ OUT EVERY WKND..AND JUST CRUIZ....TAKEZ ONE RIDE.....THEN 2 WILL COME OUT...THEN 4....THEN MORE EVERY WEKKND....THATZ WHAT WE DID OVER HERE...NOW U SEE MORE LOW LOWZ OUT AND ABOUT IN MODESTO..YUP...I RIDE EVERYDAY IN MY RIDE....THATZ REAL LOWRIDING..YUP*:thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

its fuckin funny that u guy´s always crying about gas prices lol! gas is fucking cheap in the us! cause we pay 3 times more here in europe!

today gasprice is at 1.58€ per litre thats 2,15$ per litre not gallon and u guys only pay 3,30$ or something like that for near 4 litres

i wish we had the same prices here that u guy have over there!

last time i filled up my fleet it was 209,10 $ for a tank full of gas lol!! 

so bad that we dont have these curising night over here only carmeetings


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> its fuckin funny that u guy´s always crying about gas prices lol! gas is fucking cheap in the us! cause we pay 3 times more here in europe!
> 
> today gasprice is at 1.58€ per litre thats 2,15$ per litre not gallon and u guys only pay 3,30$ or something like that for near 4 litres
> 
> ...


That sucks Homie... No cruise Nights out in Germany... I would hate to not be able to take out my Low-Low because I have to worry about Gas.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

naw fuck it! we put it out anway we dont give a shit about the gas


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> naw fuck it! we put it out anway we dont give a shit about the gas


Haha that's right


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 
SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> *GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS
> CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET
> WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
> WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
> ...







my town car aint 100% but you bet your ass im taking out the black deamon.


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

*WE DO IT ....EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY..IN MODESTO CALIFAZ 209....AT SONICZ..WE MEET UP....THEN CRUIZ DOWNTOWN AND ALL AROUND.....WICKED RIDAZ BABY..*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> *WE DO IT ....EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY..IN MODESTO CALIFAZ 209....AT SONICZ..WE MEET UP....THEN CRUIZ DOWNTOWN AND ALL AROUND.....WICKED RIDAZ BABY..*


thats right homie. our event was big at one point but idk it seems like everyone builds their cars to just collect dust at shows.hopefully we get it craccin again


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> thats right homie. our event was big at one point but idk it seems like everyone builds their cars to just collect dust at shows.hopefully we get it craccin again


Simon


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


Looking good homie.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

This is how WE get down in San Fran!!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Cruising in San Fran!!


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

same cruise......different angle:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

san fran doing it big... i hope the i.e gets like this regularly . the i.e only seems to only throw shows,,


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

Another San Fran Cruise!!!


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

wow!!!!!!!! awsome video.


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

san fran killing it


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ciscosfc said:


> Another San Fran Cruise!!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WE DO THIZ EVERY PINCHE FRIDAY.....MODESTO CALIFAZ....KEEPING IT LOW N SLOW..YUP......WICKED RIDAZ..NOR CAL CAR CLUB..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

*lets do it BIG *




bigtroubles1 said:


> * GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS
> CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET
> WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
> WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

WATS THE POINT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

THE POINT TO WHAT PLAYER???




bigtroubles1 said:


> WATS THE POINT


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

ElProfeJose said:


> THE POINT TO WHAT PLAYER???


read the first page


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

bigtroubles1 said:


> read the first page


O i know Thats why I'm a big supportor of the cruise into the sunset. Cause it's off the hook.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

O YES THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!!


L-BOOGIE said:


> I know what you mean. I miss how it used to be back in the late 80's early 90's when everyone would just roll. From Magnolia in Riverside to Pomona, Crenshaw Blvd, Whittier Blvd, Bristol in Santa Ana and can't forget Hollywood. Everyone was rollin', hittin' a switch no matter if your car hopped or not because it wasn't about that. It was about showing off what you had especially when there was females. I know gas is a bitch right now but it gets boring just going to a parking lot and sitting waiting for hoppers to do something. We need to bring the old days back....................................................................WITHOUT ALL THE SHOOTINGS THOUGH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

_*BIGGEST CRUISE EVENT IN THE I.E ON JAN 8 2012 
THEIR WILL BE A PHOTOGRAPHER FROM CHINGON THE MAGAZINE.
TACOS BY ABUELITOS TACOS AND A WELL KNOWN DJ ..

*_WHEN- SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE -CORONA PARK...930 E 6TH ST , CORONA, CA

TIME- 1200PM

ROLLOUT- 1:00PM

PHOTOGRAPHER: CHINGON THE MAGAZINE

DJ : ALL KNOWN TO THE I.E 

FOOD- WILL BE SERVED BY ABUELITOS TACOS















*Sunday JAN 8th , 2012 .. WE ARE STARTING AT CORONA PARK
930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA . 12PM MEET UP . 1:00 oclock ROLLOUT. WE ARE CRUISING 6TH ST, 6TH STREET TURNS INTO MAGNOLIA, MAGNOLIA TURNS INTO MARKET. TOTAL IS 15 MILES to FAIRMOUNT PARK .TOTAL TIME 45 MINS .*










:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON OUT AND CRUISE THE BLVD[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

TTT. Don't miss this date. Come out strong I'n the ie!!!!


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bump lol


----------

